# אינו מש ממקומו



## .Lola.

Hello,

 I would like to ask - could this fraze

הזקן אינו מש ממקומו

mean: the old man does not *move* form his place? I've never heard the verb משש being used in this meaning, so I am not sure. (Although in this particular context it would make sense.)

 תודה רבה


----------



## morgoth2604

You're guess was quite right, the phrase means "the old man didn't budge", or as you said - the old man didn't move. "מש" means moved.


----------



## .Lola.

Wow! That was quick! 
Thanks a lot, morgoth.


----------



## Flaminius

I thought that אין can be used only with the present tense.  What difference, if any, does it have with negations by לא?


----------



## scriptum

.Lola. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to ask - could this fraze
> 
> הזקן אינו מש ממקומו
> 
> mean: the old man does not *move* form his place? I've never heard the verb משש being used in this meaning, so I am not sure. (Although in this particular context it would make sense.)
> 
> תודה רבה


 
The root is מוש, not משש.


----------



## scriptum

Flaminius said:


> I thought that אין can be used only with the present tense


...and you were right, of course.



Flaminius said:


> What difference, if any, does it have with negations by לא?


 
לא with present tense is colloquial.
אין with past or future is simply wrong.


----------



## .Lola.

scriptum said:


> The root is מוש, not משש.



Oh yes, thank you scriptum. I just looked in the dictionary ant it WAS there. Don't understand why I did not see it before (which was the reason why I went to look for the משש root instead).


----------



## Gadyc

What is the source of this sentence?

I think that מש meaning is to leave a place rather than to simply move.
ומשרתו יהושוע בן-נון נער, לא *ימיש* מתוך האוהל  - שמות לג יא
לא-*ימוש* ספר התורה הזה מפיך - יהושה א ח

Also, I don't remember the form אינו מש  used. It sounds a little "heavy". I would prefer לא מש ממקומו.


Gadyc







The


----------



## .Lola.

It's not biblical hebrew, it's the modern language (a play by Chanoch Levin)

(The situation goes like this: a young mother is showing the old man her baby but he doesn't move from his place to come closer and have a look.)


----------

